# Bildungsurlaub mit dem Bike?



## Easy (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte nach 10 Jahren fleisig arbeiten mal endlich den (gesetzlich) zustehenden Bildungsurlaub in Anspruch nehmen. 

Nun meine Frage, kennt Ihr einen Anbieter, der Bildungsurlaub auch mit Biken verbinden? 

Da kann man ja mittlerweile alles machen, von Töpfern in der Toskana bis hin zum Trommeln in der Province. Zahlreiche Bildungsurlaube mit Wanderungen in der Alpen habe ich auch entdeckt, aber mit Radfahren kenne ich bislang nur einen Anbieter im Biospärenreservat Rhön. 

Habt ihr Tipps? 

Danke

easy


----------



## Catsoft (21. Oktober 2004)

Du suchst den Alpencross als Selbsterfahrungstrip? Gute Idee, will ich auch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (21. Oktober 2004)

gesetzlicher bildungsurlaub ? was es alles in diesem maroden staat gibt wovon ich noch nie gehört habe - ich komme nicht einmal dazu meine "normalen" urlaubstage zu nehmen....ich könnte dir einen bildungsurlaub bei mir im büro anbieten !!!


----------



## spOOky fish (21. Oktober 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> gesetzlicher bildungsurlaub ? was es alles in diesem maroden staat gibt wovon ich noch nie gehört habe - ich komme nicht einmal dazu meine "normalen" urlaubstage zu nehmen....ich könnte dir einen bildungsurlaub bei mir im büro anbieten !!!




ganz meine gedanken. ich tippe mal auf lehrer oder beamter  .


----------



## Easy (21. Oktober 2004)

Herje, mal wieder gemeinsames Katzenjammer auf höchstem Niveau. 
Und falsch - weder Lehrer noch Beamter 

Gibt es auch konstruktive Anregungen?


----------



## dertutnix (21. Oktober 2004)

easy, auch wenn bawü und bay derzeit diese urlaubsart nicht erlauben, interessantes thema ... *

du brauchst einen anerkannten träger, denke di hast du schon gecheckt.

mir fällt da jetzt v.a. die vhs ein. evtl. haben die ja auch internationale kontakte?

... * das nach kurzer denkphase völlig überflüssig und überzogen und unnötig ist. 
gesetzlicher weiterbildungsurlaub auf kosten der allgemeinheit, nein danke!

d.t.n.


----------



## spOOky fish (21. Oktober 2004)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Herje, mal wieder gemeinsames Katzenjammer auf höchstem Niveau.
> Und falsch - weder Lehrer noch Beamter
> 
> Gibt es auch konstruktive Anregungen?




ich glaub ein jammer-smiley sieht anders aus als einer der von mir benutzten...


----------



## dede (21. Oktober 2004)

war auch von meiner seite nicht als kritik gedacht, hatte aber ehrlicherweise noch nie von einer derartigen urlaubsmöglichkeit gehört ! wann hat man sich denn die meriten verdient um einen derartigen anspruch zu erwerben ???


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Oktober 2004)

_"Bildungsurlaub - eigentlich Arbeitnehmerweiterbildung - setzt die Idee des lebenslangen Lernens für Angestellte, ArbeiterInnen und Auszubildende praktisch um: 3-5 Tage jährlich können diese während ihrer Arbeitszeit an bestimmten Seminaren teilnehmen. Das ermöglicht Berufstätigen, Ihr Knowhow regelmässig aufzufrischen und am politisch & gesellschaftlichen Leben teilzunehmen. Verschiedene Bundesländer haben hierzu gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen geschaffen, die allerdings z. T. voneinander abweichen. 

Das Arbeitnehmerweiterbildungs-Gesetz NW (AwbG) regelt Umfang, Inhalte und Anspruch des Bildungsurlaubs für Nordrhein-Westfalen. Die Regelungen in anderen Bundesländer finden Sie unter www.bildungsurlaub-hamburg.de. 
_ --- Quelle: Link 

Leider nur in einigen Bundesländern kann der Arbeitnehmer in zwei Jahren 10 Tage Urlaub bekommen, wenn er nachweislich an einem Bildungsurlaub teilnimmt, der von einer staatlich anerkannten Einrichtung angeboten wird. Selbstverständlich muss der AN dieses Angebot auch selbst bezahlen.
Hier geht es auch weniger um Urlaub, sondern - s.o. - um Weiterbildung im eigentlichen Sinne. 
Ich selbst habe bis vor einigen Jahren diese Angebote gerne angenommen und mich in den Bereichen Rhetorik, Zeitmanagement und Arbeitsplatzorganisation etc. weitergebildet. Auf eigene Kosten und der Arbeitgeber hat sicher davon profitiert, dass er mir 5 Tage im Jahr dafür frei gab.
Zwei dieser Angebote fanden netterweise in Tignale am Gardasee statt und ich konnte mich nachmittags gegen 16:00 Uhr am Hotel Pier auf mein Surfboard stellen anstatt auf einer Heimfahrt im täglichen Stau zu stehen.

Leider gibt es diesen Anbieter nicht mehr, aber dieser Thread hat mich auf die Idee gebracht: ich werde mal wieder nach einem geeigneten BU suchen. Und der sollte nicht zwingend in Köln oder Umgebung sein und wenn ich nachmittags biken könnte, wäre das geil ...   

Viel Spaß bei der Recherche

Stefan


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Oktober 2004)

soweit ich weiß muss bildungsurlaub mittlerweile unmittelbar mit dem ausgeübten beruf zu tun haben. auch steuerlich kannst du es nur dann absetzen. auch sind bildungsurlaube im ausland nicht mehr zulässig. das kann aber, ebenfalls soweit ich weiß,  von bundesland zu bundesland abweichen.


----------



## dertutnix (21. Oktober 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> wann hat man sich denn die meriten verdient um einen derartigen anspruch zu erwerben ???



dede, du lebst im falschen bundesland! 
jedenfalls nach meiner info ist der bildungsurlaub derzeit u.a. nicht in bawü und bay möglich. da easy ja aus hessen kommt, hat er hier klar vorteile ...

grundsätzlich hast du pro jahr anrecht auf 5 tage bildungsurlaub ...

bischen was zu lektüre:

http://www.nbeb.de/nbeb/Magazin/Archiv/Mag-98-2-Art1.pdf

http://www.dgb-bildungswerk-nrw.de/bwratgeber/1-1.html

http://www.sozialnetz.de/ca/b/bk/

http://www.news-vnr.de/archiv/2004/07/newsletter_2004_07_01.html#part_0

http://www.spd-landtag.de/aktuell/presse_anzeigen.cfm?mehr=1341

etc etc etc

ob das alles nötig ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber diese diskussion ist dann wahrlich kein thema für das ibc-forum und deswegen bin ich schon wieder ruhig. 

gute erholung bei der bildung
d.t.n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 

@tertutnix
ganz genau - die Diskussion um Sinn und Unsinn von verschiedenen Rechten und Pflichten von Arbeitsnehmern gehört ins DGB-Forum ober beim Arbeitgeberverband  - je nach Sichtweise. 

Tatsache ist, dass es das BU- Gesetz in Hessen (noch) gibt und ich es noch niiieeee in Anspruch genommen habe. Ein Kollege war erst zum Sprachkurs auf Korsika und ich will doch nur in die Rhön....

@ MTB-Kato
ach - die bayrischen Alpen würden mir ja auch reichen, es muss ja nicht das Ausland sein   

Ich werde mal vorsichtig beim Chef anfragen 

easy


----------



## dede (21. Oktober 2004)

@easy: ich könnte nen bayerisch-kurs anbieten ! ob sowas gefördert wird kann ich allerdings nicht 100%-ig sagen.


----------



## Easy (21. Oktober 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> _"Leider gibt es diesen Anbieter nicht mehr, aber dieser Thread hat mich auf die Idee gebracht: ich werde mal wieder nach einem geeigneten BU suchen. Und der sollte nicht zwingend in Köln oder Umgebung sein und wenn ich nachmittags biken könnte, wäre das geil ...
> 
> Viel Spaß bei der Recherche
> 
> Stefan_


_

Hi Stefan,

hast Du nicht Lust auf Weiterbildung im umweltpol. Bereich? Wie z.B. Europäische FFH-Richtlinien, Ausweisung von Nationalparks und ihre Auswirkungen auf lokale Wirtschaftstrukturen und Fremdenverkehr, europ. Vogelschutzgebiete etc. und alles am Beispiel der Rhön und alles zu Bike    

Wenn ja hätt ich da einen Tipp. 

easy_


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Oktober 2004)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stefan,
> hast Du nicht Lust auf Weiterbildung im umweltpol. Bereich? Wie z.B. Europäische FFH-Richtlinien, Ausweisung von Nationalparks und ihre Auswirkungen auf lokale Wirtschaftstrukturen und Fremdenverkehr, europ. Vogelschutzgebiete etc. und alles am Beispiel der Rhön und alles zu Bike
> Wenn ja hätt ich da einen Tipp.
> easy



Gern! Lass' kommen ...   

Stefan


----------



## Easy (24. Oktober 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Gern! Lass' kommen ...
> 
> Stefan



Infos unter:

www.burg-fuersteneck.de

Termin: 20 - 24 Juni 2005

Gruß

easy


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Oktober 2004)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Infos unter:
> www.burg-fuersteneck.de
> Termin: 20 - 24 Juni 2005
> Gruß
> easy



Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!   Der Termin passt mir zwar nicht, aber ich habe auch andere Angebote gesehen, die für mich ok wären. Man kann ja auch nachmittags nach dem Unterricht biken gehen, wenn die Landschaft stimmt ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (28. Januar 2013)

Gibt es rund 8 Jahre später neue Erkenntnisse ?


----------

